# Gogi Gone? Brooks in?



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Suns traded Dragic for Brooks. I don't know if I like this trade. In fact, I don't at all.

http://wearesuns.com/2011/02/24/phoenix-suns-trade-goran-dragic-pick-for-rockets-aaron-brooks/



> Phoenix Suns trade Goran Dragic, pick for Rockets’ Aaron Brooks
> February 24, 2011 in Articles
> 
> Matt Petersen
> ...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

This sucks.

Hope we miss out on the playoffs just so they get Orlando's.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well the Jazz are going to miss the playoffs and it remains to be seen if the Nuggets will slip too.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Terrible trade. How does Brooks help us at all? Dragic is a better passer and a MUCH better defender. Not to mention I think he's a better attack-the-basket kind of PG. Brooks is a pure scorer/jumpshooter. Not at all what we need going forward. Especially factoring in we ship another pick out for no reason.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

He's not a pure scorer, but he's not exactly a table setter. He is a quality up and coming PG, but Dragic could take over a game. I hope Brooks will be what LB couldn't.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow, I'm almost done with this team. Dragic was a solid replacement for Nash. Now what? We get a scoring PG? Those are a dime a dozen in the NBA nowadays. 

This franchise is ****ing stupid. It's time to trade Nash/Hill and maybe if some team is dumb enough to buy on the hook for Vince Carter; ditch him too.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Brooks has played better than Dragic


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dragic looks like a bonafide starter for sure. When Nash retires the Suns will probably be god-awful for about 3-4 years straight. They've always been able to sign FAs but they keep looking up average role players to long term deals.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

They keep thinking that what they have isn't what they got. They keep thinking that these players are potential stars and sign them accordingly. However, history has shown you are who you are by the end of the rookie contract (except for nash)


----------

